# KCNC Seatpost Part Weights?



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

I am considering using KCNC spare parts to make a custom seatpost. Can someone post the weights of these parts?

http://4cycles.de/index.php?cPath=27_127

Regarding the bolts and yokes, it's not clear whether the weight is for each piece or for the set.


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, no weights for you, but I wouldn't recommend the KCNC ti screws. I had one of mine sheer off on an uphill. They're machined down, and there is *very* little material left on the head of the screw. I've since replaced them with some high tensile screws.

While removing the KCNC I also found that a Thomson/KCNC mutant post is possible, not sure what the weight is though. It uses the Thomson post and screws, and KCNC cradle and clamps.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

how much do you weigh?


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

I've dissected and weighed my three 2-bolt posts: Syncros Ti, Easton EC90, and Thomson Elite and found the weights of each part remarkably similar, despite different designs/materials. Here are my notes:

Easton EC90 31.6 x 400
Post 128.7
Upper cradle 31.4
Lower cradle 16.3
Bolts 14.2
Barrel nuts/shims 12.9

Thomson Elite 27.2 x 330 layback
Post 160.9
Upper cradle 32.4
Lower cradle 18.9
Bolts 11.8
Barrel nuts 9.6

Syncros Ti 26.8 x 330 (seller told me it was 27.2)  
Post 111.3
Upper cradle/nuts 35.9
Lower cradle 18.6
Bolts 13.4

KCNC Ti Pro Lite (claimed)
Lower cradle 12
Bolts 6
Yokes 8

I confirmed that the radius of the lower cradles is same on Thomson and Syncros, so all parts interchange. With your post, we now know that Syncros, Thomson, and KCNC interchange. Cool!

The Easton EC90 and EC70 posts use a larger-radius lower cradle. But, you can swap the other parts.

Thanks for confirming my fear of the KCNC ti bolts. I was leaning toward steel bolts anyway, and you cinched it for me.

You post looks really cool like that. In the larger diameters, Thomson weights are very competitive, and the KCNC yokes make them near the weight of boutique parts.

See guys, isn't this more interesting than bit(c)hing about Nino? Hey Nino, do you have these KCNC spares in stock?


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

anyone in US selling those parts?

I'm working on WW Gravity Dropper. I know I know, wrong forum 

Surprisingly GD uper clamp is quite light and beat Thomson.

Lower cradle = 14g
Bolts = 2x8g = 16g
Barrels (Aluminium) 2x3g = 6g
Upper cradle = 24g
Round shaft (that piercing seatpost like in KCNC desing) = 14g

Lower cradle diameter same as Thomson/KCNC
I fugured I can cut 22g by replacing Barrels/Upper cradle with KCNC Yokes, plus required bolt length would be shorter so extra saving here.

Now where I can buy Yokes in US?

Oh, BTW if there some WW in AM crowd, rubber boot on GD is 40g, replacing it with neylon sleeve (made from old umbrella) + zipties saving 35g.


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

Fairwheel bikes sells KCNC in USA:
http://fairwheelbikes.com

Some guys on this board sell KCNC parts on the side, I guess they'll contact you.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Fairwheel doesn't post parts on sale, but it could be worth to ask them. I'll shoot them e-mail.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I recently bought yokes and bolts from Fairwheel for $22.


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

looking to buy these parts to lighten my masterpiece seatpost. is fairwheel the only one that may sell them?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

FYI, Fairwheel is also KCNC US, you might also check their dealer list and see if a local bike store might help?

Refer to http://kcnc-usa.com/

Fairwheel is a great store so ring them up, they can usually help out.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Fairwheel has GREAT service. Highly recommend them!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

mtnbkr33 said:


> looking to buy these parts to lighten my masterpiece seatpost. is fairwheel the only one that may sell them?


if you do that... keep the thomson lower craddle peice, and use the KCNC upper yokes. The lower craddle peice for the thomson has a much bigger area to support the rails... Else you encounter this type of problem.










I weigh 165 lbs. Race XC. Fasteners all were torqued to the 4Nm as spec'd by KCNC. I did have a bolt snap like the one pictured above. Fairwheelbikes sent me a new M5 Ti bolt. The newer KCNC posts uses the M6 sized fasteners.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Good thread this - looking to use the KCNC Yokes on my EC90 seatpost which should take it down to 179g (31.6x400mm)

Shame that the main shaft on my post is 18g overweight though :madman: otherwise it would be 161g which would be nice!


Anyone here done that to an Easton Post ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Good thread this - looking to use the KCNC Yokes on my EC90 seatpost which should take it down to 179g (31.6x400mm)
> 
> Shame that the main shaft on my post is 18g overweight though :madman: otherwise it would be 161g which would be nice!
> 
> Anyone here done that to an Easton Post ?


here's all you need to know on tuning an Easton Seatpost:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192304&highlight=easton+tuning

by now you might also know how those parts look like you asked for...i sent you all detailed pics with weights already.
bye
nino


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

do you HAVE to use the kcnc bolts or will the stock easton ti bolts be long enough?

biphone


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=403678


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> do you HAVE to use the kcnc bolts or will the stock easton ti bolts be long enough?
> 
> biphone


easton seatposts come with steel bolts


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine are titanium.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm considering the same thing as Euromack. Easton EC90 with KCNC yokes, but I have a carbon rail saddle, is this a concern with KCNC yokes?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

problem with what Nino has shown is that it uses the lower cradle from KCNC. Which does not provide enough support for saddle rails.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheer!, Nino pic looks like the Easton lower cradle with KCNC upper yokes? This is what I was going to run its safe with a carbon rail saddle. I ride XC, 150 LBS.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah that's what i want to run too EC90 post, Easton lower craddle becuase it has more saddle rail support than the KCNC one but use the KCNC upper yokes.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> ...what Nino has shown is that it uses the lower cradle from KCNC. Which does not provide enough support for saddle rails.


no - that's the KCNC lower of a 31,6...

and your concern about support of rails are for nothing.that's no problem at all.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

If im not mistaken the pic of the seatpost is an EC90 with KCNC yokes and the Easton lower craddle - it has a centre support whereas the KCNC one is hollow.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe it is a problem. Check the picture I posted above. I'm not the only one to have experienced this problem.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> I believe it is a problem. Check the picture I posted above. I'm not the only one to have experienced this problem.


What you show us is just a saddle problem! Me and some friends killed several Selle Italia SLR saddles. It all happened on other post systems then the one you show. I ditched the Selle Italia and bought a Speedneedle. Later I bought a seatpost with the KCNC system, and I haven't broke a saddle in years! btw. I weigh 80 kg.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I disagree. I have the same SLR in black that is 5 years old on my old specialized stumpjumper hardtail with a RaceFace XY seatpost. That bike has been through way more than the newly built Kona that is only 1 year old. The black SLR after 5 years old is still in perfect condition.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*it's the saddle*



Cheers! said:


> I disagree. I have the same SLR in black that is 5 years old on my old specialized stumpjumper hardtail with a RaceFace XY seatpost. That bike has been through way more than the newly built Kona that is only 1 year old. The black SLR after 5 years old is still in perfect condition.


so what does this mean?
that the old saddle has better material rails or that the saddle you show above had some defective/weak rail material. anyway - there's thousands of people using KCNC-style clamps all over the world without any problem.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Mine are titanium.


not if they are the standard bolts. I never heard of ti bolts on a Easton EC90 !


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

nino said:


> so what does this mean?
> that the old saddle has better material rails or that the saddle you show above had some defective/weak rail material. anyway - there's thousands of people using KCNC-style clamps all over the world without any problem.


It means the KCNC Ti Pro-Lite, Tune Stück, etc... all exhibit poor design. The cycle king version looks to be better as the carbon fibre base clamp has an extended base to better support the rails.

Here is what I pulled from the Selle Italia Website. Note the bottom right of Figure 1 below.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> It means the KCNC Ti Pro-Lite, Tune Stück, etc... all exhibit poor design.


couldn't it be the other way round?
if a saddle manufacturer has to print such a long list of "faulty" clamp designs which could hurt the rails it's pretty obvious to me that i's the rails design that is weak!!

maybe it's just the hollow Selle rails but then still - i haven't seen similar pics and i'm around for years.

so what does it all mean - get a lighter saddle SLRs are too heavy anyway.


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheers, I think your logic makes sense as does your experience, but it is like you are making a conclusion based on your study involving only 2 subjects.

If lots of other people are using the post without bending rails, including using SLR's and other saddles with potentially fragile rails, even though your theory makes good sense the statistics may suggest that it could be due to chance.

I am all for good designs, hence I currently use Thomson Masterpiece seatposts, but I am definitely getting allured by the KCNC. Until I see a definite pattern of bent rails (and maybe there is one but I haven't searched the forums enough), the KCNC is definitely still on my list.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder about that too as i use a carbon SLR with carbon rails and was thinking about the picture above too. But it doesnt show a setup like i want to run - a sold 1 piece lower craddle which has more support, and two seperate upper yokes.


----------



## Eich (Nov 21, 2012)

nino said:


> couldn't it be the other way round?
> if a saddle manufacturer has to print such a long list of "faulty" clamp designs which could hurt the rails it's pretty obvious to me that i's the rails design that is weak!!
> 
> maybe it's just the hollow Selle rails but then still - i haven't seen similar pics and i'm around for years.
> ...


No it's not the other way around. If you clamp a seat rail from either side in the same place your SLR rails are adequate and light the way they should be. If you clamp them with offset loading you impart a heap of additional (unnecessary) bending and shear load. The only way to accommodate that is with rails that are over designed and heavier than they would otherwise need to be. It's straight forward structural mechanics.

Its not difficult to design a better clamp. The cradle just needs to be under the yokes. But manufacturers find the current guillotine design cheap and easy and commonly accepted and for the most part they do the job because standard seat rails are over designed.


----------

